# Mails mit mail() werden als Spam markiert



## redlama (23. März 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem.
Wir habe auf einer unserer Seiten ein E-Card System.
Die E-Cards werden mit mail() versendet.
Das Problem liegt darin, dass die Mails von Spamassassin als Spam markiert werden.
Ich denke, es liegt am Header.
Wie muss man denn den Header definieren, damit Mails nicht mehr als Spam markiert werden?
Ich habe schon  befragt und die Suchfunktion genutzt, aber keine Infomationen gefunden, die mir weiterhelfen.
Also falls einer von Euch einen Tipp oder einen Link für mich hat, dann würde ich mich sehr freuen.

redlama

P.S. Falls ich im falschen Forum bin, bitte verschieben!


----------



## Nils Hitze (23. März 2005)

http://wiki.apache.org/spamassassin/AvoidingFpsForSenders

http://www.frugalmarketing.com/dtb/notspamnews.shtml


----------



## Sven Petruschke (23. März 2005)

Ich hatte auf einem Server von domainfactory das Problem. Es konnte behoben werden, indem als fünfter Parameter der mail()-Funktion das Flag "-f" mit der Absenderadresse verwendet wurde. 
	
	
	



```
mail(.., .., .., .., '-fMailadresse@domain.de');
```


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. März 2005)

Was genau steht denn in der Auswertung vom SpamAssassin?
Und wieviele Punkte bekommt die Mail?


----------



## redlama (23. März 2005)

@Nils: Da werde ich mich gleich mal durchforsten!
@Sven: Das steht schon länger in meinen Mails, hilft mir also leider nicht weiter.
@reptiler: Wenn ich eine E-Card an mich selbst versende, dann ist sie nicht als Spam definiert. Aber ich weiß, dass bei gmx das Problem auftrat. Habe deswegen eine gmx Adresse eingerichtet und da erscheint dann ein H vor der Mail. Das bedeutet, dass der Briefkopf-Analyzer angesprungen ist.
Mehr weiß ich leider auch noch nicht!

redlama


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. März 2005)

Nutzt denn GMX den SpamAssassin?
Waere interessant zu wissen was der dazu sagt.
Muss ich mich da irgendwo registrieren oder kannst Du mir eine schicken?
Falls Du das machen kannst meld Dich mal per PN, dann geb ich Dir mal meine Nicht-GMX-Adresse.


----------



## redlama (23. März 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nutzt denn GMX den SpamAssassin?
> Waere interessant zu wissen was der dazu sagt.


Ich poste mal eben den Text, der als Erklärung zu dem H bei gmx zu finden ist:





> H = Briefkopf-Analyzer
> Dieses AntiSpam-Tool auf der Basis von "Spamassassin" nimmt den so genannten "Header" der e-mails unter die Lupe. Der Header einer e-mail enthält den Absender, Empfänger und Betreff, aber auch Informationen darüber, auf welchem virtuellen Weg die e-mail den Empfänger erreicht hat, welchen e-mail-Client der Absender verwendet hat und an welche Adresse eventuelle Antworten zugestellt werden sollen. Einige dieser Angaben werden von Spam-Versendern oftmals mit der Absicht verfälscht, eine "normale", erwünschte e-mail vorzutäuschen. Der Briefkopf-Analyzer kennt diese Tricks der Spammer und überprüft jedes einzelne Element der Header-Informationen genau. Ähnlich wie beim Textmuster-Profiler werden den einzelnen analysierten Merkmalen Werte zugeordnet, je nachdem wie typisch sie für eine Spam-Mail sind. Aus diesen Werten wird wiederum ein Wahrscheinlichkeitswert errechnet.In den AntiSpam-Optionen können Sie selbst festlegen, wie "empfindlich" der Briefkopf-Analyzer auf Spam-Anzeichen reagieren soll. Wird diese Einstellung auf "hohe Empfindlichkeit" gesetzt, so bedeutet das, dass schon eine geringe Wahrscheinlichkeit – also wenige typische Merkmale - zum Ausfiltern der e-mail führt.Wenn Sie sich den Header einer aussortierten e-mail anzeigen lassen, können Sie selbst nachvollziehen, warum der Briefkopf-Analyzer die e-mail als Spam eingestuft hat: Im Header selbst werden an den entsprechenden Stellen die Namen der Tests ausgegeben, die ein Spam-Merkmal ergeben haben.



redlama


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. März 2005)

Wie gesagt, ich kann Dir gern mal meine Nicht-GMX-Adresse geben, dann kann ich Dich mal mit einer original SpamAssassin-Auswertung versorgen. Die ist dann doch etwas umfangreicher und detaillierter als das was GMX so zum Thema zu sagen hat.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. März 2005)

Unguenstigerweise hat mein SpamAssassin nichts gegen Deine eCard. Sodass ich also keine Aussage darueber treffen kann warum GMX meckert. Werde mal was weiter testen.
Nachtrag: Bei mir meckert nichtmal GMX. Merkwuerdig.


----------



## redlama (23. März 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unguenstigerweise hat mein SpamAssassin nichts gegen Deine eCard. Sodass ich also keine Aussage darueber treffen kann warum GMX meckert. Werde mal was weiter testen.
> Nachtrag: Bei mir meckert nichtmal GMX. Merkwuerdig.


GMX hat bei mir auch erst gemeckert, als ich die Empfindlichkeit des Spamfilter auf "hoch" gesetzt habe.
In GMX - e-mail - Spamschutz - persönliche Einstellungen vornehmen

redlama


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. März 2005)

Bei mir meckert er jetzt auch. Hab das auch mal umgestellt und jetzt meldet sich der SpamServer-Blocker.
Und der sagt mir, dass die Mail "nicht über den tatsächlichen Mailserver des Absenderdienstes eingeliefert." wurde.


----------



## redlama (23. März 2005)

Das heißt, das Problem liegt darin, dass ich die Mail von unserem Server aus versende, aber als Absender den Namen und die E-Mail desjenigen eintrage, der die E-Card erstellt. Der hat ja schließlich eine andere Domain in seiner E-Mail stehen. Oder habe ich das jetzt falsch verstanden?
Was ist dann aber mit Mails, die man z.B. von web.de aus versendet und eine andere Absender Adresse angibt, dazu besteht schließlich die Möglichkeit, ...

redlama


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. März 2005)

Das kann der Grund sein, hoert sich auf jeden Fall schonmal nicht schlecht an.
Wie das dann von web.de aussieht weiss ich nicht, sollte aber theoretisch das gleiche Problem bringen.


----------



## redlama (23. März 2005)

Aber ob, und wenn ja wie, man das Problem umgehen kann, weißt Du nicht zufällig, oder?
Oder muss ich im Header doch noch irgendwas zusätzlich angeben? Aber was?
Fragen über Fragen über Fragen, ...

redlama


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. März 2005)

Da kann ich Dir im Moment leider keine Info zu geben.
Ich werd mal schauen ob ich bei mir am SpamAssassin was rumkonfigurieren kann sodass der sich auch die Mail schnappt. Der gibt immerhin eine ganz gute Info warum die Mail denn wirklich gefangen wurde.


----------



## aKraus (24. März 2005)

Hi,
In ASP.Net gibt es eine Function, welche das Senden von EMails über SMTP Server ermöglicht. Ich weiss jetzt allerdings nicht, ob es diese Option auch für PHP gibt. Ihr könntet mal ausprobieren, ob mails, die über SMTP per PHP verschickt wurden auch im Spamverzeichnis landen.

Gruß


----------



## redlama (24. März 2005)

aKraus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> In ASP.Net gibt es eine Function, welche das Senden von EMails über SMTP Server ermöglicht. Ich weiss jetzt allerdings nicht, ob es diese Option auch für PHP gibt. Ihr könntet mal ausprobieren, ob mails, die über SMTP per PHP verschickt wurden auch im Spamverzeichnis landen.
> 
> Gruß


Hi!

Kannst Du mir verraten, wie das mit ASP.Net geht? Dann schaue ich mal, ob ich etwas äquivalentes für PHP finde.

redlama


----------



## aKraus (24. März 2005)

```
//mail headers
msgMail = new MailMessage();
msgMail.To = "test@mail.de";
msgMail.From = "my@mail.de";
msgMail.Subject = "Dein Topic";
msgMail.BodyFormat = MailFormat.Html;
msgMail.Body = "Hallo Name, willkommen bei...";
 
SmtpMail.SmtpServer = "smtp.domain.de"
SmtpMail.Send(msgMail);
```


----------



## aKraus (29. März 2005)

Und redlama, wie sieht's aus? SMTP Function für PHP gefunden? Wenn ja, dann zeig mal den Quellcode, da mich dies persönlich auch sehr interessiert 

Gruß


----------



## redlama (4. April 2005)

Hi!

Sorry, dass ich erst jetzt antworte, ich war im Urlaub.
Nein, ich habe noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden, das mit PHP zu lösen.
Es gibt da wohl eine Möglichkeit unter Windows, aber wie das gehen soll, habe ich nicht so ganz verstanden.
Kannst ja mal selber nachlesen: Mail-Funktionen.

redlama


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. April 2005)

Willkommen zurueck Urlauber.


----------



## aKraus (4. April 2005)

Dieses Beispiel hört sich doch sehr intressant an:



```
<?
include("Mail.php");

$recipients = "mail_to@domain.mail";

$headers["From"]	= "mail_from@domain.mail";
$headers["To"]	  = "mail_to@domain.mail";
$headers["Subject"] = "Test message";

$body = "TEST MESSAGE!";

$params["host"] = "smtp.server";
$params["port"] = "25";
$params["auth"] = true;
$params["username"] = "user";
$params["password"] = "password";

// Create the mail object using the Mail::factory method
$mail_object =& Mail::factory("smtp", $params);

$mail_object->send($recipients, $headers, $body);
?>
```


----------



## redlama (4. April 2005)

Das hatte ich versucht in mein Script zu übernehmen, aber es hat nicht funktioniet.
Die Mails wurden weiterhin als Spam deklariert.

redlama


----------



## VBFreak (4. April 2005)

Hi Redlama,

Ich weiss nicht, ob dir das weiterhilft, aber ich habe zum Versenden von Mails über SMTP PHPMailer von SourceForge verwendet, da ich auch nichts bei php.net gefunden habe. War übrigens echt easy zu konfigurieren. ;-) 

Gruß,

VBFreak


----------



## redlama (4. April 2005)

Und weißt Du, ob die Mails, die Darüber versendet werden, als Spam markiert werden?
Falls Du es nicht weißt, könntest Du es dann mal testen und mir Bescheid geben?

redlama


----------



## VBFreak (4. April 2005)

Werds mal testen.

*Probeaccount bei GMX einrichte*

Ich meld mich gleich wieder.

EDIT:

Is ja doof, der lehnt meine Adresse ab und zum Aktivieren nutzen die den Postweg. Ist mir zu umständlich. Darf ich mal deine GMX-Adresse als Empfänger nutzen? Kannst mir per PN sagen, ich verrats nicht weiter, hab eh Gedächtnis wie Sieb  

EDIT2:

UH OH, da hab ich wohl den Mund zu voll genommen.

Ich hab phpmailer mal in nem Intranet (XAMPP) und MS Exchange Server (war im selben Netz) genutzt, da wars soo easy. Jetzt, zu Hause, bekomm ich nicht mal ne Verbindung zum SMTP-Server meines FreeMail-Providers (my-mail.ch, Authentifizierung nötig) und habe keine Ahnung warum . Lokal habe ich aber auch keinen Mail-Server installiert, ums von dort testen zu können.
Ich durchstöbere zwar die Doku zu PHPMailer im I-Net, finde das Problem aber nicht. .

Sorry, redlama. Da kann ich wohl schlecht helfen. *heul*


----------



## aKraus (5. April 2005)

```
require("class.phpmailer.php");

$mail = new PHPMailer();

$mail->IsSMTP();								   // send via SMTP
$mail->Host	 = "smtp1.site.com;smtp2.site.com"; // SMTP servers
$mail->SMTPAuth = true;	 // turn on SMTP authentication
$mail->Username = "jswan";  // SMTP username
$mail->Password = "secret"; // SMTP password
 
...
```
 
sieht doch genau nach deinem Problem aus


----------



## VBFreak (5. April 2005)

Hi aKraus! 

Ich habs so versucht (übrigens vor deinen Tipp, trotzdem Danke), ist gesheitert. KA, warum. Hier mal die (etwas bereinigte) nervenaufreibende Fehlermeldung:


> Warning: fsockopen() [function.fsockopen]: unable to connect to xxxxxxxxx:25 (A non-blocking socket operation could not be completed immediately. ) in ........class.smtp.php on line 105


 und in ErrorInfo steht:


> Language string failed to load: connect_host


Aber das ist eher etwas  . Ich bin in PHPMailer nicht so der Checker und wollte redlama da nur auf eine eventuell andere Send-Methode hinweisen.

Gruß, VBFreak


----------



## aKraus (5. April 2005)

Ich werds mir heute abend mal in Ruhe anschauen xD


----------



## GoLLuM (29. November 2006)

Habt ihr denn ne Lösung gefunden?

Wäre nämlich ganz interessant für uns zu wissen: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/php/2...eten-emails-als-spam-eingestuft.html?posted=1


----------

